# Making hole in concrete basement for window



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I am 2 hours to saskatoon.

We rented the chainsaw version. Will cut from outside so dust less of an issue, I also have a very good full face dust mask.

I'll report tomorrow how it went (insert crossed fingers emoticon here)


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry I missed this until now...........

I hope you took your rain suit with..... :whistling

I've been cutting with a 613 ICS for about 5 or 6 years now. It's easily the best approach to eggress windows IMO, especially when you have a sytem in place. 

We cut with a standard cut-off saw (14" or 16") to get a straight line.
We then chase the same cut lines with a "fat" 1/4" thick blade to prepare for the chainsaw.
Then we finish the cut with the ICS.

We've already cut openings into existing finished rooms in the basement, with the only down side being a few ounces of water between the foundation wall & wood wall. It just takes a litte planning.

Good luck with the cutting, and don't forget to make the bottom, horizontal cut first.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Used the ICS diamond blade chain saw. Not sure of the model number. Worked slick, well that is the 2nd saw did, except the nut on the kill switch (toggle switch) was missing and when doing horizontal cuts it would shut off It was $320 to rent and cut time was around 3 hours, hard to say with the hassle of the first saw.

Scored about 2" deep all around. Made plunge cuts with it. Opening was 39" wide X 29" high. Cut bottom first then top then sides. Actually took it out in 4 pieces

Room had a finished hardwood floor. So we put poly on floor and walls & ceiling, osb in front of wdw area, and thick quilts to absorb the water. Plus held a snow shovel under the opening to catch the water and run it into a tub.

Maybe I used to much water but 6" in a clay hole is a pain. We bucketed it out about 4 or 5 times. Will use a Sump pump next time.

Thanks all for advice & help.

Oh yeah I did wear rain pants and gloves. As well as a full face mask with cartridges and ear plugs. The exhaust fumes were horrible, the just seemed to sit there, also had blue haze in basement. Next time will rent a fan also.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 1, 2010)

If you need the ICS saw for more than 1 day or multiple jobs , It would be cheaper to just buy one. I saw them for 2399 +s,h at a northern tool company. wouldn't take but a couple of days for someone to make back their investment.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I personally prefer the Partner K950 chain saw.

No real reason other than I have known Partner for a long time, and believe the parts availability is much better.
Ohh, and the ICS I rented once was a turd...

The chains are expensive but they cut great.

You can find some good deals on the net.

http://www.mytoolstore.com/partner/k960chn.html


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

tgeb said:


> The chains are expensive but they cut great.
> 
> You can find some good deals on the net.


 
If those are the actual prices, I'm glad I have an ICS with a good dealer. The bars and chains are about half that price, which adds up fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2010)

Why use a Gas Chain saw? Hydraulic is much better although you need a power pack. I would recommend the Blue Shark Chain. Why you ask because it has a segment every link while the ICS doesn't. What that means is that the chain will not stretch as fast and will cut faster. Though the chain is really only for the corner cuts. You can do a full cut out with them but of course you will wear the chains out faster. First I would Use Either a Wall Saw and the Blue Shark is a good blade as well as their chain. Reasonably priced under ICS as well. Once you do your initial cuts with the wall saw finish the corners with the chain so you don't have the ugly cuts beyond the corner. With a Diamond Blade you take the diameter of the blade divide it by 2 then subtract 2 so really a 14" blade cuts just under 5 inches at 4 and 3/4s a 14" chain will cut 14"


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I pay under $300 for an egress window size hole, and that is to have a company come and do it. I did the chain saw thing once, cost me the same amount after paying for wear on the blade. It also gives off exhaust which was awful in a hole, or in the basement.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

I draw out my window opening, use a 1/2"x12" sds bit drill all 4 corners, make sure the drill is level, then i use a quickcut wet saw inside and outside and BAM! out comes the block, then chip away at any imperfections 
1st time you will make a ****ty cut for sure and spend a lil more time cleaning it up, but by the 3rd cut it comes really good


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

I have done it 4 ways: hired a company to come it and cut it. Really slick, saw was on railes, hydrolic pump was 20' away on the truck, but expensive, charged by the inch.
Could also rent a ring saw, this is also hydrolic with the gas powered pump a few feet away: alot lighter without the gas engine. The ring saw is by far the coolest looking saw I've ever seen.
The time we hired a chain saw was a complete mess: cuts weren't straight so blocks wouldn't come out easily, really wedged in there, also I got carbon monoxide poisoning because exaust is blown forward.
Lastly, the cheapest is using an sds with chipper and knocking it out. Parge and cap out side. Did 2 windows in 1 hour, cost $40.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i bought a makita cutoff saw to demo a couple floors, came to about a grand total and is very quick at cutting. would of got a stihl but he gave me away better deal on it and seeing as i haven't used it in 2 years i would say it was worth it .


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why use a Gas Chain saw? Hydraulic is much better although you need a power pack. *I would recommend the Blue Shark Chain. Why you ask because it has a segment every link while the ICS doesn't. What that means is that the chain will not stretch as fast and will cut faster.* Though the chain is really only for the corner cuts. You can do a full cut out with them but of course you will wear the chains out faster. First I would Use Either a Wall Saw and the Blue Shark is a good blade as well as their chain. Reasonably priced under ICS as well. Once you do your initial cuts with the wall saw finish the corners with the chain so you don't have the ugly cuts beyond the corner. With a Diamond Blade you take the diameter of the blade divide it by 2 then subtract 2 so really a 14" blade cuts just under 5 inches at 4 and 3/4s a 14" chain will cut 14"


 
Do you have a picture & ballpark price for this chain?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2010)

jomama said:


> Do you have a picture & ballpark price for this chain?


I could definitely give you a price, but I need to know what kind of saw you are running it on and if you have a force four (880) system and the size of the bar. I will have a real picture tomorrow sorry for any inconvenience. If you want it by the foot we have it in 25ft boxes so you can make your own size.


----------

